# How do you tell fake perfume from genuine?



## ThePowderPuff (Nov 25, 2009)

I am tempted to buy perfume on the british ebay, since the prices are much lower than in Denmark. But how do I tell for instance a fake Marc Jacobs Lola og Chanel no. 5 from the real stuff? Do you have any advice for me?

Does anyone know which brands that have been faked? Or is it almost everyone?

I hope you can help


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## zoey223 (Nov 27, 2009)

Chanel is one of the most-faked brands - I wouldn't advise purchasing anything sealed as those are the ones most likely to be counterfeit.  Also, Chanel perfumes are made in the US AND in Europe, adding to the confusion.  

 Your best bet is to buy testers or partially used bottles and above all, know the packaging.  I've seen some brilliant fakes and some atrocious ones.  

 Post what you're looking for and I might be able to help you sort out what's real and not.


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Nov 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zoey223* 

 
_Chanel is one of the most-faked brands - I wouldn't advise purchasing anything sealed as those are the ones most likely to be counterfeit.  Also, Chanel perfumes are made in the US AND in Europe, adding to the confusion.  

 Your best bet is to buy testers or partially used bottles and above all, know the packaging.  I've seen some brilliant fakes and some atrocious ones.  

 Post what you're looking for and I might be able to help you sort out what's real and not._

 
Thank you so much! I will.


----------

